# Tap Coffee, London



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone bought beans from them? They have a great cafe in Soho selling a wide range of beans, also available online.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Always good to have more options, would be interested to see peoples thoughts


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Personally I really like taps jack of spades blend. Really smooth with notes of caramel and milk chocolate. Highly recommended!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

TSK was mentioing they are doing free shipping at the moment ? Havent tried this out yet though


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

They are one of the original speciality shops in London (they have a few branches) also known as Tapped & Packed.

They used to do HasBean before roasting their own, in those days it was served very well and the barista's very knowledgeable. I haven't tried their own roasts though.

They also used to serve syphon coffee years ago before it got too busy to be possible!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Dunk said:


> Personally I really like taps jack of spades blend. Really smooth with notes of caramel and milk chocolate. Highly recommended!


Tastes really good in the Aero Press.

I'm enjoying their Tanganikan to make espresso.


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> TSK was mentioing they are doing free shipping at the moment ? Havent tried this out yet though


I will be re-ordering next week, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Zimmerman said:


> Tastes really good in the Aero Press.
> 
> I'm enjoying their Tanganikan to make espresso.


I'll have to try that one next time I order. Need to get myself an aero press and try the jack of spade blend in that too!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Ordered on Friday, 1.5 kg, (approximately £35). coffee arrived within 24 hours, free delivery and a 20% discount off my next order.


----------

